# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Should I do hair Transplant at Civas Clinic in Turkey?

## Ronald

I have suffered hair loss for 3 years. Im now considering taking a hair transplantation in Turkey with Dr. Ekrem Civas.
Has anyone ever done a hair transplant in Turkey before with Dr Civas www.civashairtransplant.com ? I have read info on his website and also read some reviews. He seems good. I would like to do a good and affordable FUE hair transplant in Turkey. Any recommendations? How much does Hair transplant cost in Turkey

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I have suffered hair loss for 3 years. Im now considering taking a hair transplantation in Turkey with Dr. Ekrem Civas.
> Has anyone ever done a hair transplant in Turkey before with Dr Civas www.civashairtransplant.com ? I have read info on his website and also read some reviews. He seems good. I would like to do a good and affordable FUE hair transplant in Turkey. Any recommendations? How much does Hair transplant cost in Turkey


 A while back we had a visiting doctor from Erbil Iraq mention hair transplant clinics are popping up like Starbucks all over Turkey.  Why this particular doctor?  I looked at his photo gallery and the small images don't allow for much in the way of serious evaluation.  I have only seen one Turkish hair transplant come through Dr. Cole's office.  It was done by FUE.  The donor area looked great.  The recipient area only looked fair because the placement was somewhat flawed.  Where would you be travelling from?

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Atlanta, GA USA
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice

----------


## J_B_Davis

> I have suffered hair loss for 3 years. Im now considering taking a hair transplantation in Turkey with Dr. Ekrem Civas.
> Has anyone ever done a hair transplant in Turkey before with Dr Civas www.civashairtransplant.com ? I have read info on his website and also read some reviews. He seems good. I would like to do a good and affordable FUE hair transplant in Turkey. Any recommendations? How much does Hair transplant cost in Turkey


 The two best hair transplant surgeons in Turkey are Dr. Hakan Doganay and Dr. Koray Erdogan hands down! Just take a look at their work on this site.  If you have a hair transplant in Turkey these are the only two doctors to consider right now.

----------


## SOTF

How far ahead are  Dr. Hakan Doganay and Dr. Koray Erdogan booking? I am looking for an FUE early in 2015 (Feb, March) however I haven't received a response from either team regarding how far they are booked.

----------


## Jazz1

> The two best hair transplant surgeons in Turkey are Dr. Hakan Doganay and Dr. Koray Erdogan hands down! Just take a look at their work on this site.  If you have a hair transplant in Turkey these are the only two doctors to consider right now.


 Agree and their prices are sweet.

----------


## boricotico

SOTF Dr Doganay's in advance booking is 2 months probably, I'm planning my first procedure with Him and I'm almost closing my date for latest August this year.

----------


## Ronald

I think just because some doctors are famous doesn't mean other doctors are bad. I looked at the biography of Dr. Ekrem Civas http://www.civashairtransplant.com/e...Dr-Ekrem-Civas. It says alot about his skills. So, after careful thought, consideration and research, I contacted Dr. Ekrem Civas. His prices seemed much more affordable than Dr Hakan or Dr Erdogan, and his qualifications much better than the two. Eventually I did my hair transplant operation with Dr. Civas  3 weeks ago and I was very pleased with his services. From the time you are picked at the airport to the time you leave, the team take very good care of you and make you feel so comfortable. Dr. Civas is very skilled in hair transplantation, he has 15 years experience and that made me very comfortable. He also had a very good personality, that made me free to discuss any of my fears with him. He explained to me realistic expectations, and showed me his patients results. I was impressed by his work, His work ethic and the time he takes with his patients. The hair transplant went perfectly well with 3700 grafts FUE. I am now looking forward to the results.  I recommend him to anyone who is considering doing a hair transplant in Turkey. Dr. Ekrem Civas and his team are great.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Dr Dogonay and Dr Erdogan are the best doctors from Turkey and in my opinion are equal or better than some of the best North American HT surgeons. Their prices are like 2-3 euro per graft if I remember correctly. It won't stay like this for long, they are becoming increasingly popular every year among hair loss forums and they will raise their prices sooner or later I think, so get them now. Maybe not, but better be safe than sorry, lol go now.

Personally I went with Dr Maral in Turkey for price reasons and because I have interacted with some of his patients on forums, and was impressed. I got 3000 FUE and it's too early to tell, i'm only at 2 days away from completing 3 months but so far I am satisfied and the donor area is completely healed. In fact, next year, i'm considering going back for a 2nd HT with Maral Klinik.

If you can afford it, just go with Erdogan or Dogonay. I can not afford it, I don't regret going with Maral though, but if you have the money, go with the best.

----------


## lily1982

Please see my review of Civas Hair Clinic, hope this helps:

I am a 32 year old female who has been suffering with Traction alopecia for more than 10 years. After making the decision to take the HT route one year ago, the next (and most important) step was to choose which clinic.

If you have been doing the same thing as I was for over a year, you have been searching the internet forums and websites trying to find the best Doctor, within reason as I do not have 'Wayne Rooney money' to spend!! And being a female, it was more difficult to find stories like this as its more embarrassing for us girls, which is why I had to write a review from my experience.

Emails were sent to and from me to various clinics (trust me - there were a lot!!) including pictures for quotes. Many were trying to sell me the FUE method when I was requesting FUT, because as a female, having large areas to fill and not willing to shave my whole head (a requirement for FUE) this was not an option for me.

From the first email, Civas Hair Clinic called me on the phone almost immediately, gave me a personal evaluation, whereas most of the other clinics had sent what looked almost like a system generated email, just changing the name and price quote.  Patricia the Coordinator was amazing from start to finish, answered all my questions and was available when I had more to ask, even Dr Ekrem Civas called me himself!!

Doing some more research on Dr Civas, I found he is the only Doctor in Turkey who is registered on the American Board of Hair Restoration and he has been performing these procedures for more than 15 years, having more than 2500 patients.

Patricia booked the date for me, was one of the only places not to ask me for a deposit upfront, and booked me a few nights in the hotel. The only thing I had to send her was the flight details so they knew when to pick me up at the airport and to confirm I was definitely coming!! She even booked me extra nights in the hotel as my flight home was cheaper if I flew later!!

I arrived the day before my op with my husband and was met by the driver who took us straight to the hotel, just stopping outside the clinic briefly so I knew where it was for the next day.

The morning of my op I spoke with Dr Ekrem in person for the first time. He is very nice as well as a complete professional. I felt completely at ease and confident he could produce the result I wanted.

The procedure was straightforward, pretty much exactly what I imagined. The medicine was minimal, ( which is great as i do not like taking anything like that) just enough for me to be at ease and feel no pain. I actually slept through most of the planting process!! 

Dr Civas provided me with everything I needed and might need for my recovery and for the next few months, as well as giving me detailed step by step instructions on paper, which he read through with me. He was available for any questions I might have, providing me with personal phone numbers in case I needed anything, even with the hotel being right around the corner from the clinic. He even bought me a kebab from his favourite place for me to have after my operation!!

The day after I returned to the clinic for the first shampoo, where they showed me what to do for the next few days. They even shampooed my hair the next day as well, I was spoilt!!

Before we left for the airport to return home, Patricia surprised me with a lovely gift of a photo frame to put pictures of me with my new hair!! I was overwhelmed, I wasn't expecting that at all, what a nice touch.

Three weeks on and everything has gone exactly as Dr Civas explained. I cannot express how impressed I have been with the service at Civas Clinic and encourage anyone who is in the same position as me to look no further. You will be treated as a complete individual and you should have full confidence at the professionalism of the entire team.

Now I am just waiting patiently (or as patient as i can be!!) to see the end results!!

Thank you to everyone at Civas for their fantastic hospitality!!

----------


## kamakmalik

thanks a lot for your review. I am considering hair transplant in Turkey and I am about to choose between some options. My budget is very limited; that is why, I will choose a good but affordable one.

----------


## lifeisbeautiful

Thanks lily, you have been really helpful.

----------


## Brett Scott

Hi Ronald 
Just wanted to see if you are still happy with your results
Would be great to get some feed back from you.
Many thanks

----------


## mikes23

No the only dr in Turkey I would go to is dr hakan. He is arguably b the best ht doctor in the world. BTW never let price or location determine what doctor you go to. Remember this is with you forever and a bad ht is not easily fixed. You'll make that extra money that you spent back, eventually

----------


## hairquestions

> No the only dr in Turkey I would go to is dr hakan. He is arguably b the best ht doctor in the world.


 Why do you believe that Dr. Hakan Doganay is the best doctor in the world?

I think Dr. have Koray-Erdogan and Dr De Reys have done impressive work.

----------


## jaay89

..

----------


## jaay89

> Dr Dogonay and Dr Erdogan are the best doctors from Turkey and in my opinion are equal or better than some of the best North American HT surgeons. Their prices are like 2-3 euro per graft if I remember correctly. It won't stay like this for long, they are becoming increasingly popular every year among hair loss forums and they will raise their prices sooner or later I think, so get them now. Maybe not, but better be safe than sorry, lol go now.
> 
> Personally I went with Dr Maral in Turkey for price reasons and because I have interacted with some of his patients on forums, and was impressed. I got 3000 FUE and it's too early to tell, i'm only at 2 days away from completing 3 months but so far I am satisfied and the donor area is completely healed. In fact, next year, i'm considering going back for a 2nd HT with Maral Klinik.
> 
> If you can afford it, just go with Erdogan or Dogonay. I can not afford it, I don't regret going with Maral though, but if you have the money, go with the best.


 Hey man I am going for a hair transplant with DR Maral soon! I notice that its been over 6+ month since you've had your there. Are you satisfied with the results so far? Would you recommend the clinic still? Thanks

----------


## Swooping

I got back from Dr. Hakan Doganay he delivered top notch work. I think he has a slight edge over Erdogan. Can really recommend him!

----------


## Furious

> Dr Dogonay and Dr Erdogan are the best doctors from Turkey and in my opinion are equal or better than some of the best North American HT surgeons. Their prices are like 2-3 euro per graft if I remember correctly. It won't stay like this for long, they are becoming increasingly popular every year among hair loss forums and they will raise their prices sooner or later I think, so get them now. Maybe not, but better be safe than sorry, lol go now.
> 
> Personally I went with Dr Maral in Turkey for price reasons and because I have interacted with some of his patients on forums, and was impressed. I got 3000 FUE and it's too early to tell, i'm only at 2 days away from completing 3 months but so far I am satisfied and the donor area is completely healed. In fact, next year, i'm considering going back for a 2nd HT with Maral Klinik.
> 
> If you can afford it, just go with Erdogan or Dogonay. I can not afford it, I don't regret going with Maral though, but if you have the money, go with the best.


 How is your results now? I am also considering going to him. Thank you.

----------


## Furious

> I think it totally depends on you. I also did Hair Transplant in Turkey area. I did it in Cevre Health Tourism center. It was very effective and affordable for me.


 Yes, but are you happy with the results?

----------


## es1900

Hello,  I have also been investigating hair transplant clinics overseas in Turkey, India and Costa Rica.  I have come across the 2 more expensive doctors you listed above and also Dr. Maral who is advertised on "Real Self" quite a lot.  Dr. Maral is very reasonable at about $.50 / graph I think?  Also Dr. ILKER APAYDIN does transplants for $1.12 / graph.  He is advertised on Real Self as a "Top Doctor."  How does your transplant look now since it has been almost 2 yrs since you posted your comments?  Would you recommend Dr. Maral to others?  Does Dr. Maral do the work himself or does his technicians do the transplants?  There are a couple of bad comments about Dr. Maral on Real Self claiming he is arrogant and gave his patients poor service in his clinic, does this sound accurate?

----------


## siow

> I think just because some doctors are famous doesn't mean other doctors are bad. I looked at the biography of Dr. Ekrem Civas http://www.civashairtransplant.com/e...Dr-Ekrem-Civas. It says alot about his skills. So, after careful thought, consideration and research, I contacted Dr. Ekrem Civas. His prices seemed much more affordable than Dr Hakan or Dr Erdogan, and his qualifications much better than the two. Eventually I did my hair transplant operation with Dr. Civas  3 weeks ago and I was very pleased with his services. From the time you are picked at the airport to the time you leave, the team take very good care of you and make you feel so comfortable. Dr. Civas is very skilled in hair transplantation, he has 15 years experience and that made me very comfortable. He also had a very good personality, that made me free to discuss any of my fears with him. He explained to me realistic expectations, and showed me his patients results. I was impressed by his work, His work ethic and the time he takes with his patients. The hair transplant went perfectly well with 3700 grafts FUE. I am now looking forward to the results.  I recommend him to anyone who is considering doing a hair transplant in Turkey. Dr. Ekrem Civas and his team are great.


 May I ask how much did you pay for the 3700 grafts fue?

----------


## ph0

> thanks a lot for your review. I am considering hair transplant in Turkey and I am about to choose between some options. My budget is very limited; that is why, I will choose a good but affordable one.


 who did you end up going with?

----------

